# Beat the Breakup Blues



## KellyB (Jan 30, 2008)

Being alone after a breakup is a challenge, especially at holiday time. Divorce or separation after a long relationship is one of life's major stresses and can plunge you into depression and health problems. But this awareness can motivate you to find ways to make the net effect of the breakup positive. You can make this painful time into a whole new rebirth for yourself in 2008!

*Spend time with close friends*

A UCLA study showed that being rejected activates one of the same areas of the brain as physical pain. The more ignored the people felt, the more activity they had in the anterior cingulate, which also registers physical distress. Spending time with close friends offsets the pain by causing the brain to release natural opioids, which are like the painkillers found in opium.

*Start a meditation, yoga or other mind/body practice*

You will de-stress, find more peace and sleep better!

*Use anger as fuel to better yourself*

If you are feeling angry, channel it into kickboxing, lifting weights or cardio. Exercise lifts your mood. Give yourself a makeover. Initially thinking about how sorry your ex will be when he or she sees how fantastic you have become can be fuel for your rebirth. Make yourself more attractive and better inside and out.

*Have a â€œnew youâ€ party* 

Invite your friends to come over for a â€œnew youâ€ party where they help give you a makeover. Have them go through your clothes and accessories to get rid of unflattering stuff and put together some hot looks for the new you. Ask them for referrals to great hair salons or clothing shops. Find a look that makes you feel great.

*Get out there and date (both off- and online)*

At this moment, your chances of meeting the love of your life could be better than ever! The average marriage now lasts less than seven years, and this means new singles are coming on the scene all the time. Around 16 million people are now using online dating. You donâ€™t need to worry about getting into a troublesome rebound relationship: New research shows that people marrying on the rebound are no more likely to fail than those who wait. Not to worry if you are older: The American Association of Retired Persons found in a recent survey that 70 percent of single baby boomers are actively dating.

*Distract yourself* 

Distract yourself from thoughts of the breakup by taking on new challenges at work or going on a trip. Take that improv or singing class!

source


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 30, 2008)

The first one was very true for me - a heart break literally felt like one and my friend joked later on saying, "remember when you went on about your heart hurting." B!tch, it was... damnit. Haha. And my mini-depression kicks in when I don't see my friends often... so weird. It really helps me when they're around.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 30, 2008)

Me too. When I got divorced, I wouldn't have made it without being with my best friend. She kept me sane.


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 30, 2008)

It is weird that when you are heartbroken it actually physically hurts i think that is one of the worst parts is that "feeling"


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 31, 2008)

Very true.


----------



## natalie1986 (Aug 1, 2013)

I've just subscribed to this site and it's exactly what I need right now. I was with my ex for 6yrs, we have a 4yo son. We had been going through a rough patch for a few weeks then 3 weeks ago I go onto his Facebook and see he's in a new relationship with a woman who has two kids. They're now both rubbing it in my face by letting the world know they're taking these kids on trips places. I feel incensed, especially when he didn't spend nor give me a penny for his own son. Since he declared his love for her (2wks after they began the rship may I add) I haven't spoke to him. He's emailed a few times but in my mind he doesn't deserve a reply. Feeling so hurt. What makes it worse is that they're both discussing that he's 'upgraded', basically insinuating she's prettier than me but she looks like an utter hunt, with facial piercings and her cheap feather earrings from god only knows where! Disgusted!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

